# Long hair or short hair?



## amberyoung1228 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Wanted to get some opinions on whether the puppy we purchased will be long or short coat? The mother is a short coat and the father a long coat. The first breeding between the sire and dam resulted in 5 short coat puppies and 1 long coat. This is the second breeding between the pair. I've included a picture of our puppy at 6 weeks. TIA


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Puppy is pretty darn fluffy. Hopefully someone else will answer with more long stock coat experience, but my guess is, yes, the pup will be a long stock coat.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

A couple of Zeldas siblings were long coat, they looked like your puppy


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Your breeder couldn’t tell you?

My vote is long. Helps to have a photo of the full litter for comparison.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

We have a long coat and I would say a long coat. Here is a picture of our boy Zeus at 8 weeks the day we brought him home.


----------

